# Paul's Emersed Plants.....



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm gonna try to keep this thread alive by posting pictures of emersed plants both grown by me and I find in the local regions of Houston. Here are a few I just took of my water bowl. Enjoy!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

So you are the one contributing to the mosquito population around sugarland! Busted pal.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

TNguyen said:


> So you are the one contributing to the mosquito population around sugarland! Busted pal.


lol. Excellent use of those chinese bowls paul!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Man, you guys are just killing me, especially you, T! I wish I had taken the picture much sooner during the same day so the flowers would not be closed. Darn it! I'm pretty positive it's E.osiris. It has grown into a big mother plant. I got it in late 2003. I'm wondering if there is a kind of spray that would protect the leaves from being bitten by bugs. Perhaps some kind of insecticide? Maybe you guys can give me some idea~


----------

